# Question about our first baby Mollies...



## vanmom (Dec 27, 2005)

We had asked for all males, so we were really surprised to find babies last Friday morning! We've had our Mollies for a couple of months now. The babies were hiding in some stacked rocks, but now they are swimming out in the open--no fish are bothering them. We have 2 Mollies, 5 Danios, a Platy, and a Gourami. At first the Gourami was stalking them, but now he seems to have lost interest. Will they be safe to stay in the tank?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

If nothing has messed with them by now then they should be fine. Your tank must have alot of decor and/or plants. You can feed them crushed up flakes. You must have gotten some females also, alot of people at big petstores can't tell thoug it's so simple on them.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Ditto. He said it perfectly.


----------



## vanmom (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I've got three mollie fry.. i couldn't find the others...  LOL, They were probably eaten, but luckily, i have three beautiful babies in a net right now, and man, they are growing!!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I would keep them separate from the adult fish. Sometimes they leave them for a while and then decide to lunch on them.
i had a male betta in with a tank ful of guppy fry. They lived that way for about 6 weeks, then one day the guppies were all gone when i got back from shopping. the betta was really bloated!
i wish i knew why he decided to eat them after 6 weeks!
mousey


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Waited til they were plump enough for a good meal!


----------

